# 3020's cherry's and CBS (warning lots of pics)



## 3020 (Jun 14, 2010)

Well i got some awesome CBS from novice and I said I would post a thread to show their transition into my tank so here it it.










































































Forgot to mention I took the pictures with my crappy phone cam (HTC legend)


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

your fire reds look amazing 

and cbs looks pretty amazing too !
maybe i should get some!


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Niccccccce shrimpies!! They look happy! What kind of substrate is that? 
You must have co2 right?- i see bubbles on the moss


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pic - they should be berried soon


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I misread the title and thought you had images of 3020 shrimp in your aquarium.

That would be a sight to see.


----------



## 3020 (Jun 14, 2010)

Here are some more close ups that I could do with my phone camera, I may be able to get better ones in the next few days. The camera really doesn't do them justice.







































And just for fun one of my berried shrimp

















Here is a direct link to my album is anyone wants to see more.
http://s1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd416/kw3020/

Also I do use 2 diy co2 bottles with a slightly modded elite mini as my diffuser.
and the substrate is the new fluval shrimp soil


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

all these shrimps are in one tank? how many gallons is your tank?


----------



## 3020 (Jun 14, 2010)

Actually I got two type of shrimp in each tank (cherry and CBS, yellow and CRS, blue pearls and OEBT). So thats about three 10 gallon tanks and a 5 gallon cull tank for the lower grades and blonde OEBT. I also have a 20 long and a 46 bow front that I may make a thread about in the future if I'm not feeling lazy.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Love the pics! Would love to see your oebts too, i wondered what your params are for your oebts? Im fixing up my 15 gallon for oebts and also picking some up on sunday so im curious what your ph/kh/gh/temp etc are since youre having success with them, if I may ask(I ordered a test kit too so ill be checking mine and comparing with others)...and are you using the fluval soil with them too or just gravel?


----------



## 3020 (Jun 14, 2010)

I keep my OEBT in ada aqua soil at a ph of around 6.8 and in room temperature water. I'm kinda tired so I'll take some pics tomorrow.


----------

